# Water Usage



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Here is a timely article that came out regarding water usage in the U.S. It shows that the efforts that have been made across the nation have been effective.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?sid=32...e-at-lowest-levels-in-45-years&s_cid=queue-17


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

In other news, Soda Pop sales are up 400%. :mrgreen:


-DallanC


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I will have to show this to my neighbors- though we have pressurized irrigation and not the old ditch method- 3 of them water nearly 24 hrs a day an acre an a 1/4. - guess mowing is what you get to do when you retire.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Packfish said:


> I will have to show this to my neighbors- though we have pressurized irrigation and not the old ditch method- 3 of them water nearly 24 hrs a day an acre an a 1/4. - guess mowing is what you get to do when you retire.


We have both in our neighborhood as well and many use far more water than they need because it is cheap and available. The irrigation companies and the municipalities have been in discussion about putting meters on the pressurized systems and calculating water water usage should be and start charging extra for going over. I hope they come up with a good solution.

The GSL would benefit greatly from it.


----------

